# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Gravure audio sur CD abms

## pierrei

Bonjour

Je cherche  avoir des gravures passables sur des CD de mauvaise qualits et aussi avec des poussires(trs peu, mais c'est pour dmontrer l'indispensabilit d'un  certain programme)
Je me suis renseign sur la possibilit de ralentir la gravure en dessous de 10x, ce qui n'est pas possible chez moi  cause du firmware.
Donc, je cherche un programme qui serait capable de synchroniser sur le CD(   ) et de renvoyer une 2me couche de gravure.(Positionn exactement sur la 1re et notament sur les endroits non gravs  cause des poussires)
Maintenant pour parfaire ce programme, il pourrait y avoir une possibilit de sur-graver seulement aux endroits choisi par le client (moi-mme);
Car le CD grav, peut trs bien passer sur son propre graveur mais pas sur un autre. J'en ai marre d'avoir des CDs qui bloquent comme les anciens vinyles, quand ils sont rays
Pouvez-vous m'aider  trouver ce programme, ou bien le mettre en chantier si vous en avez les moyens.
Merci, davance pour vos rponses.  - ::ccool::

----------


## Jannus

Ce n'est pas en amliorant la gravure que a rsoudra les problmes de lecture sur un CD dont la surface est abme. Une griffe de surface dvie la lumire et ce quelle que soit la qualit de gravure.

La solution est de prendre soin de ses CD et de n'utiliser que des copies en conservant l'original qui servira de master pour en graver d'autres copies au fur et  mesure de la dtrioration de ces copies.

----------


## pierrei

Les CDs dont je parle ne sont pas rays.
Ils ont t achet en grande quantit et sont de mauvaise qualit de part leur fabrication. En fait, je souponne la couche rflectrice d'tre trop poreuse  la lumire. Ce qui implique que je ritre ma demande du fameux logiciel et je pense que c'est possible, ou du moins le fait d'essayer. Slt. Merci. - ::mrgreen:: 

PS. De toute faon, je ne pense pas que ceux qui gravent comme moi en amateur le font en chambre anti-poussires et antistatique. et nul n'est  l'abri d'une simple poussire qui rendra le CD inutilisable et bon pour la poubelle. D'o la ncessit imprative d'un tel logiciel ne serait-ce qu'a titre cologique.

----------


## Jannus

Ce n'est pas moi qui ai parl de CD rays  :;): 



> J'en ai marre d'avoir des CDs qui bloquent comme les anciens vinyles, quand ils sont rays

----------


## pierrei

Alors oui, c'tait une phrase tout  fait maladroite d'o le quiproquo.
Mais je dois dire que je ne savais pas comment dcrire le comportement de l'coute de ces CDs sur ma chaine et je ne sais toujours pas, mais il fallait comprendre que ce sont les Vinyles qui sont rays et que le saphir saute sur le sillon prcdent pour rpter toujours la mme squence.
Et bien, le CD fait la mme chose, a part que la squence est beaucoup plus courte.
Du coup, je dois prciser que non, je ne mets pas de compact disque sur une chaine  45/33 tours et que je m'y connais quand mme un peu et que ma chaine marche un peu mieux depuis que j'ai nettoy le prisme et la lentille qui servent  la dflection et au positionnement du laser de lecture. Slt.  ::aie:: 

PS. Quand je parle de Vinyle; il fallait comprendre ceci http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disque_microsillon 
Et non la matire plastique qui sert  confectionner un CD.

----------


## Jannus

::haha:: 

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, lorsque tu graves un CD neuf dans des conditions normales il y a des "sautes de son" comparables  celles que produit un vinyl griff ?

Si c'est bien cela, je pense qu'il s'agit d'un problme matriel.
Ton lecteur/graveur est neuf ? Rcent ?
Le problme est rcent ?
Quelle est la marque des CD ? Cela se fait-il avec tous les CD ? De plusieurs marques ? (_il existe des CD incompatibles avec certains graveurs_).
Il est galement possible qu'il y ait un problme d'alignement, une diffrence entre ton lecteur/graveur et un autre lecteur (_puisque tu dis que sur ton lecteur/graveur c'est bon, mais pas partout_)

----------


## pierrei

Ok, le graveur est neuf d'aprs l'ordi, c'est un Optiac DVD RW AD-7585H. Les CDs aussi et ce sont des FIESTA avec les caractristiques suivantes:" 1-52x  CD - R 700 MB 80 mn. Je prcise que l'ordi est trs rcent vu qu'il bnficie d'un cran "Cristal" cad...rtro-clairage par led's.(C'est plus puissant et donc c'est un portable). Et bien sr, avec d'autres CD de marque a ne le fait pas. 
Mais moi, c'est pas a que je recherche; c'est le logiciel dont je parle plus haut qui me permettra de graver correctement
les quelques 200 CDs que j'ai achets de cette marque; je dois dire aussi que j'ai eu le mme problme
avec des DVD's mais sur un autre graveur (en panne actuellement).
De toutes faons, les CD et DVD's pour moi c'est fini (ras le bol et aussi le programme, visiblement n'arrive pas)
En plus, il existe sur le march des lecteurs de carte SD qui lisent (en plus) le MP3. On peut mettre plusieurs albums, voir des discographies compltes. C'est petit, il n'y a jamais d'erreur et a ne craint pas les rayures. Donc voil, les  Compacts disques et autres ... auront t un gentil feu de paille. Vu que en plus les logiciels ne sont pas complets.
C'est vraiment une chose qui m'exaspre. En fait tout ces trucs, c'est vraiment pour faire de l'argent; c'est pas pour le client.
Et je regrette vraiment d'avoir acheter a, parce que, en plus de me dtruire la sant  passer des heures et heures derrire mon cran, je perd mon argent et a, ca ne fait pas de cadeau. Voil, j'espre, en gros avoir rpondu   toutes tes questions. Merci d'avoir essayer. Cordialement. Slt. ::cry::

----------


## Jannus

Tu fais comme tu l'entends, mais je me permets quand mme de te faire part de mon exprience.
J'utilise les CD depuis plus de 15 ans et j'ai "revisit" rcemment pour cause de "nettoyage" des sauvegardes datant du dbuts des annes 1990 (93-96) sasn aucun problme alors que bien videmment tout le matriel a t chang plusieurs fois depuis.
Par contre, je n'achte que des CD/DVD de marque : Fuji, Sony, et autres "grandes marques".

En ce qui concerne les SD cards et autres clef USB, elles sont bien infrieures en dure de vie et en conservation d'informations une lecture des forums et des problmes rapports suffira  le dmontrer  :;):

----------


## pierrei

Bon, d'accord et merci, mais en ce qui concerne les SD cards est-on sr qu'il ne s'agit pas d' un formatage effectu par le client.
Moi, je les utilise aussi par la poste pour mes cours informatiques et je dois dire que maintenant, je prends des micros SD. En effet, nous avons eu une fois, probablement  un problme mcanique; soit une micro-soudure ou une micro-rsistance. Bon je veux dire, il ne faut pas marcher dessus, pas de poussires ni humiit, il faudrait aussi dorer les contacts  l'or fin. et l je pense qu' on verrait rduire leur mortalit d'au moins 90%. Mais bon, je n'en ai rpar encore aucune et j'en profite si quelqu' un l'a fait... de venir  la suite de ce post pour nous le dire; et je l'en remercie d'avance. Sit.---- -- --  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> il faudrait aussi dorer les contacts  l'or fin.


Les contacts en or, a aide un peu pour la qualit d'un signal audio analogique...
Dans le cas du numrique, c'est un pur argument marketing puisque soit le signal passe ou pas... Donc l'amlioration de la qualit du signal... On s'en fout !!!
C'est peut-tre vaguement utile contre la corrosion mais il y a des alliages bien meilleurs pour a.

----------


## pierrei

Bonsoir 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ

D'accord, pas de problme; mais l'or fin peut se mettre sur les contacts de manire artisanale, sans passer par de la galvanoplastie, beaucoup plus dlicate  mettre en uvre. Je pense qu'on doit pouvoir trouver des feuilles d'or dans des magasins spcialiss qu'il suffit ensuite de dposer de faon mcanique.   Slt.---- - -- -  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Bonsoir 7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ
> D'accord, pas de problme; mais l'or fin peut se mettre sur les contacts de manire artisanale, sans passer par de la galvanoplastie, beaucoup plus dlicate  mettre en uvre. Je pense qu'on doit pouvoir trouver des feuilles d'or dans des magasins spcialiss qu'il suffit ensuite de dposer de faon mcanique.


Pourquoi tu ne te mets pas directement  la fabrication de carte micro sd?  ::ccool::

----------


## pierrei

Parce que ce sont l des produits de haute technologie.
Ca ne se fabrique pas comme a de manire artisanale.
Et pourquoi les fabriquer quand on peut les acheter ? - - - -  ::roll::

----------

